# Learning to clean skin a beaver.



## David G Duncan

The current prices on beaver are likely in the $20 range for blankets.

But back in the 1940's, beaver pelts were selling for $1 per inch (so a 70 inch beaver would have brought a trapper $70, which would translate into about $700 in today's dollars). Needless to say there were a lot of trappers after beaver back then.

For the past several years I have been sending all my fur to be tanned. Which allowed me to get a nice fur coat made for my wife from muskrat, beaver and fur badger.


----------



## LyonArmonial

well dave, for a large fur like that, i'd think itd go for at least 40....*grins and glances around* ill pay 50! be nice to have something like that on the wall or floor


----------

